# Track Plan



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

hey yall, just started work on creating my raised bed for my garden railroad. I threw together a quick track plan for my inital loop and wanted feed back. I know its simple but i need to start simple due to budget constraints. I will eventually add some sidings and some spur lines that will go to a front yard loop as well. Let me know.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Some scale, measurements would help. Are your curves 4' diameter or 20' diameter? It is hard to comment if we don't know the dimensions.

More information is better than less.

Chuck

If the curves are 4' diameter, you will be limited to short wheel base rolling stock. It they are 20' d, you can run anything you want.

Most engines and cars can handle 10' d curves.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The thing that immediately comes to mind is that you have at least one reverse curve. Ideally you should have a minimum of one straight section of track between two curves in alternate directions.

It looks like this is in a corner of your yard. Is the upper right the corner of the yard and the primary viewing side along the diagonal on the left side? If so, I like that the pond is right at the front--mine is in the back, farthest from the "normal" view point, and I wish I'd planned for it to be more "front and center"

As Chuck mentioned, a sense of scale would help us make more sensible recommendations.


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

house will boarder the top of the photo, main viewing area will be to the right of the photo. 

top of the area is 34ft wide and the left side that angles in is 50ft and the right edge is 40ft long. The plan i posted has 8ft minimum curves. I plan to mostly run 4 axle diesels on it and maybe some smaller steamers.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

8' diameter or radius?


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

8ft diameter. I know its not great but as you can see i cant fit really anything wider.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My recommendation would be to pull the corners in so that you can use 10' diameter as a minimum curve. Your straights can stay where they are, only be a little shorter.

This will let you run longer passenger cars, such as USAT streamliners and Aristo heavyweights. Your diesels and 40' freight cars will be fine. Longer cars will swing out a lot, and not look too great.

Chuck

Plan for the future. In the sunshine and fresh air, engines and cars get longer get longer. When I build by current layout in Virginia, 1994, I used 10' diameter sectional track. Back then I was running mostly, LGB. My previous layout in Denver has 5' and 8' diameter curves and I wanted something a little larger. I now wish that I had made my curves larger. My passenger cars (1:29) and longer diesels will run through the curves, but they don't look all that great.

Scroll down the the 5th post and you will see why I wish I had larger curves.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/63194-usa-trains-streamliner-cars.html

I didn't know I would be getting bigger and longer rolling stock and engines.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with going to the largest radius curves that will fit.

I run small European narrow gauge, and even that is a lot happier on eight foot than six. If at all feasible, I'd suggest R5 (close to sixteen foot diameter - though this is in LGB's range, so you'd have other options if you use a different brand.)

I'd suggest at least considering longer flex track. There's fewer joints and it gives are more natural, flowing look to it. To save money, aluminum is half the price of brass.

If your railway is some type of a border around a space, you're going to have to lift your lawn mower over the track (or wheel it across the track.) A "folded dog-bone" type of arrangement avoids this problem, for instance.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO

Good post. In my mind the LGB R5 is an ideal diameter, if it fits the space. Those are my switches of choice also.

Chuck


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

lawn mower wont be an issue as the entire layout will be in a raised flower bed


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree that bigger curves will be worth it. Also agree that need a straight section as long as your longest car in your S curve. 

Is the rock mountain and pond already built? If not any chance the train can run through the mountain? Or over the pond?

-JIm


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

jimtyp said:


> Agree that bigger curves will be worth it. Also agree that need a straight section as long as your longest car in your S curve.
> 
> Is the rock mountain and pond already built? If not any chance the train can run through the mountain? Or over the pond?
> 
> -JIm


Nothing is built yet, i absolutely plan on having a bridge across either the bond and or the creek.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, a straight only as long as your longest car minimizes the S curve but does not eliminate the problem entirely. If you can make the straight 1.5 to 2 times the length of the longest car it's better.

Greg


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is the latest track plan im thinking. It has 8ft minimum diameter curves. I know 10 would be nice but its not happening in this space. I also added a 2 foot straight between the s curves. Also attached is a picture of the space i just finished.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

That looks great! Please post more pictures as the scenery comes together. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd reduce the curve radius in the upper right corner to match your minimum radius and then that will allow you to increase the straightaway in your "S" curve by about a foot. This will measurably help long cars like passenger cars.

Greg


----------

